# Gurkha Centurian Gurkha Centurian Perfecto Cigar Review - Beauty But Bit Bitter



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Gurkha Centurian, is a handsome cigar which burned well for me. I took advantage of the early spring heatwave and took one black dog down the r...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Centurian Gurkha Centurian Perfecto Cigar Review - Beauty But Bit Bitter


----------

